# Steuerung Jalousie, Rollladen, Beschattungsposition 750-881 FbSunblind_2



## world-e (29 März 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich erhoffe mir mal wieder Unterstützung. Und zwar möchte ich demnächst meine Jalousie-Steuerung umprogrammieren, sodass ich mit einem Knopfdruck Beschattungspositionen bzw. festgelegte Positionen angefahren werden. Momentan benutze ich noch "FB_Jalousie", der aber ein die Grenzen stößt. Dazu gab es schon ein altes Thema, was ich dann allerdings auf Eis gelegt  habe.

Allerdings stehe ich auf den Schlauch, wie ich hier Einstellungen vornehmen soll. Hat mir evtl. jemand Beispielprogramme bzw. kann mich unterstützen?

Mit was ich gar nicht klar komme, ist wie ich die Konfigurationsdaten einstelle, da ich diese für jede Jalousie separat benötige. Weil die Jalousien und Rollläden unterschiedliche Laufzeiten etc. haben.

In der Bibliotheksverwaltung gibt es zwar Einstellungen, aber bspw. kann ich "tTotalRunningTimeDown" etc. nicht finden. Und nach meinem Ermessen, ändern die Einstellungen dieser Werte alle Einstellungen vom Funktionsbaustein. 

Ich hoffe, hier kann mir jemand auf die Sprünge helfen, Vielen Dank mal wieder.


----------



## world-e (3 April 2020)

Keiner eine Idee, wie ich die Konfigurationsdaten "typConfigBlind" anpassen kann? Bzw. wie ich dort hinkomme? Oder wie habt ihr Jalousiesteuerungen umgesetzt?


----------



## .:WAGO::0100409:. (3 April 2020)

Hallo world-e,

es ist eigentlich ganz einfach. Du deklarierst dir für jeden FbSunblind_2 eine eigene Variable vom typConfigBlind an z.B. typConfigBling_Kueche:typConfigBlind; In dem Deklarationsfenster klickst du nun auf typConfigBlind_Kueche, damit die Variable markiert ist und drückst Shift+F2. Es öffnet sich das Fenster "Variablen Deklaration", es gibt darin ein Kästchen Initial-werte mit drei Punkten daneben. Auf die drei Punkte klicken und es öffnet sich ein Fenster indem die Initial-werte der typConfigBlind angepasst werden können. Diesen Vorgang für alle typConfigBlind Variablen wiederholen.

Oder müssen die Parameter zur Laufzeit veränderbar sein? Mit der beschriebenen Methode sind sie erstmal fest eingestellt.


----------



## world-e (3 April 2020)

.:WAGO::0100409:. schrieb:


> Hallo world-e,
> 
> es ist eigentlich ganz einfach. Du deklarierst dir für jeden FbSunblind_2 eine eigene Variable vom typConfigBlind an z.B. typConfigBling_Kueche:typConfigBlind; In dem Deklarationsfenster klickst du nun auf typConfigBlind_Kueche, damit die Variable markiert ist und drückst Shift+F2. Es öffnet sich das Fenster "Variablen Deklaration", es gibt darin ein Kästchen Initial-werte mit drei Punkten daneben. Auf die drei Punkte klicken und es öffnet sich ein Fenster indem die Initial-werte der typConfigBlind angepasst werden können. Diesen Vorgang für alle typConfigBlind Variablen wiederholen.
> 
> Oder müssen die Parameter zur Laufzeit veränderbar sein? Mit der beschriebenen Methode sind sie erstmal fest eingestellt.



Jetzt habe ich es gefunden. Muss ich testen.



Momentan wüsste ich gar nicht, warum die Parameter zur Laufzeit veränderbar sein sollen. Ich stelle Laufzeit von AUF, AB, und Lamellenwinkel ein, dann müssten die doch passen. In welchem Fall sollten die Parameter veränderbar sein?

Vielen Dank


----------



## world-e (6 April 2020)

Hi,

jetzt konnte ich es endlich mal testen. Nur funktioniert es bei mir immer noch nicht richtig. Habe nun testweise bei TotalRunningTimeUp und TotalRunningTimeDown jeweils 5000ms eingestellt. Nach meinem Empfinden müsste die Jalousie doch dann nach 5 Sekunden stoppen. Macht sie leider nicht. Sie stoppt erst, wenn ich einen manuellen Befehl bei xUp oder xDown gebe. Welche Parameter muss ich noch alle einstellen?

Ist der Rückgabewert 0-100% bei rActualPositionBlind auf irgendwas bezogen oder ist dies willkürlich und man muss es testen, wenn man eine Beschattungsposition anfahren möchte? Also ist es nicht so, dass wenn ich bei "rShadowPositionBlind" 50 einstelle, die Beschattungsposition bei 50% der eingestellten Zeit von TotalRunningTimeUp ist?

Leider steig ich immer noch nicht richtig durch. Vielleicht kann mich jemand weiter unterstützen. Vielen Dank


----------



## ClMak (6 April 2020)

Hallo,

zunächst einmal ist eine Laufzeit von 5s sehr ungewöhnlich und in der Praxis wohl kaum realistisch. Ich denke du benutzt dies nur für den Test...

Der Baustein addiert beim Anfahren der Endpositionen intern 5s auf die angegebene Laufzeit hinzu, um sicherzustellen, dass die Endpositionen immer erreicht werden. Demnach müsste der Ausgang bei deinem Beispiel nach 10s stoppen.
Die Position berechnet sich logischerweise aus der parametrierten Laufzeit. Wenn die Jalousie in der oberen Endlage (0%) ist und du eine Position von 50% vorgibst, dann wird der Ausgang xDoDown für 2,5s angesteuert. Wenn du eine Position von 100% vorgibst, dann wird der Ausgang xDoDown für 10s (5s + 5s Offset) angesteuert.

VG
ClMak


----------



## world-e (6 April 2020)

ClMak schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> zunächst einmal ist eine Laufzeit von 5s sehr ungewöhnlich und in der Praxis wohl kaum realistisch. Ich denke du benutzt dies nur für den Test...
> 
> ...



Ja, die 5 Sekunden sind nur zum Testen. Allerdings funktioniert es nicht. Wenn ich AB bzw. AUF aktiviere, läuft es jeweils knapp eine Minute und zählt in der Zeit bei rActualPositionBlind von 0 bis 100 hoch. Erst nachdem es bei 100 ist, stoppt der Ausgang.

Also scheint es noch an anderer Stelle nicht passen.


----------



## ClMak (6 April 2020)

Ja, dann verwendet der Baustein noch die Default-Einstellung von 60s. 
In deinem Screenshot habe ich jetzt gesehen das die Variable "typConfig_Sunblind_Test1" nicht mit dem Eingang des Bausteins verbunden ist. Dann haben die gesetzten Parameter auch keine Wirkung und es kann so nicht funktionieren :roll:

VG


----------



## world-e (6 April 2020)

ClMak schrieb:


> Ja, dann verwendet der Baustein noch die Default-Einstellung von 60s.
> In deinem Screenshot habe ich jetzt gesehen das die Variable "typConfig_Sunblind_Test1" nicht mit dem Eingang des Bausteins verbunden ist. Dann haben die gesetzten Parameter auch keine Wirkung und es kann so nicht funktionieren :roll:
> 
> VG



Vielen Dank für den Tipp. Die Zeiten für AB und AUF funktionieren jetzt. Allerdings geht das Anfahren der Beschattungsposition nicht. Wenn die Jalousie unten ist, fährt sie komplett hoch, wenn der Eingang xMoveToShadowPosition gesetzt wird. Wenn sie oben ist, wird der Ausgang für AB kurz gesetzt und dann wird ebenfalls der Ausgang AUF gesetzt.

Ich dachte, dass die Beschattungsposition immer direkt angefahren wird, unabhängig, in welcher Position die Jalousie ist.

Vielen Dank für die Unterstützung


----------



## ClMak (6 April 2020)

Versuch es einmal mit realistischen Laufzeiten z.B. 30s. Ich verwende den Baustein schon seit Jahren und ich kann mir schwer vorstellen, was bei dir gerade passiert.
Welche Position hast du vorgegeben (80% ?). Ich kann mir nur vorstellen, dass die Ursache an der sehr kurzen Laufzeit (5s) liegt. 

VG


----------



## world-e (6 April 2020)

ClMak schrieb:


> Versuch es einmal mit realistischen Laufzeiten z.B. 30s. Ich verwende den Baustein schon seit Jahren und ich kann mir schwer vorstellen, was bei dir gerade passiert.
> Welche Position hast du vorgegeben (80% ?). Ich kann mir nur vorstellen, dass die Ursache an der sehr kurzen Laufzeit (5s) liegt.
> 
> VG



Sorry, hatte vorher vergessen zu erwähnen, dass ich jetzt 24 Sekunden Laufzeit angegeben habe. Siehe auch Screenshot. Habe einfach zum Testen mal 50% angegeben.

Kannst du von dir mal dein Programmausschnitt posten?


----------



## ClMak (6 April 2020)

Programmausschnitt kann ich im Augenblick nicht machen, weil ich dann erst einen anderen Rechner starten müsste.
Setzt du den Eingang xMoveToShadowPos dauerhaft auf Signal TRUE?  
Das muss einfach funktionieren. Sonst füge doch einmal dein Programm als Anhang dazu...


----------



## world-e (6 April 2020)

Ah





ClMak schrieb:


> Programmausschnitt kann ich im Augenblick nicht machen, weil ich dann erst einen anderen Rechner starten müsste.
> Setzt du den Eingang xMoveToShadowPos dauerhaft auf Signal TRUE?
> Das muss einfach funktionieren. Sonst füge doch einmal dein Programm als Anhang dazu...



Ah, man muss den Eingang xMoveToShadowPos dauerhaft auf TRUE setzen. Wenn man ihn dann loslässt, fährt die Jalousie hoch. Das hatte ich bisher so nicht getestet. Das macht es ja nicht einfacher, wenn man nach der Beschattungsposition die Jalousie hoch oder runter fahren möchte. Dann muss man ja mit RS-Gliedern etc. arbeiten. Jetzt weiß ich das soweit schon mal und muss überlegen, wie ich das machen könnte.

Würde mich trotzdem mal interessieren, wie du das bei dir gelöst hast. Falls du mal Zeit und Lust hast.

Vielen Dank nochmal!


----------



## ClMak (6 April 2020)

In der Dokumentation des Bausteins findest du auch hilfreiche Infos :roll:
Wenn du nicht möchtest, dass die Jalousie nach "loslassen" des Eingangs nach oben fährt, dann kannst Du den Parameter "xAutoMoveUP" auf FALSE setzen. In der Regel möchte man aber dass wenn die Sonne blendet (xMoveToShadowPos =TRUE), die Beschattungsposition angefahren wird und wenn die Sonne verschwindet (xMoveToShadowPos =FALSE), die Jalousie wieder nach oben gefahren wird,

Aber nochmal - schau dir bitte die Doku des Bausteins an, dann erledigen sich viele Fragen von alleine.


----------



## world-e (20 April 2020)

So, kurze Rückmeldung:

Inzwischen funktioniert es bei mir. Habe auch eine Visu zur Konfiguration erstellt, damit man die Einstellungen der Beschattungsposition direkt mit der Handy App vornehmen kann und nicht immer das Programm umändern und neu laden muss.




Vielen Dank nochmals


----------

